# Ritchey WCS carbon wheelset



## tx_newbie

Does anyone have experience with/opinions on the Ritchey WCS carbon wheelsets (pre-2010/pre-Lew rims)? Looking at a set of the 2008 38mm, carbon/aluminum clinchers; the rim is a deep-V rim shape, bladed spokes, and ritchey hubs; about 1850g for the set. 

There aren't too many first-hand accounts on these wheels and am wondering about performance and durability; looking to these as a general racing wheelset, with some time-trialing mixed in (yeah, I know, not a very deep rim for TT). Priced about $700.

thanks


----------



## kbiker3111

Since no one else answered, I'll give it my best shot. Through '07/'08, I'm pretty sure Ritchey purchased Zipp rims for their wheels. I'm not entirely sure which ones, b/c that 38mm depth is a little foreign. Anyway, look at reviews for Zipp wheels and wheels with Ritchey hubs and you should get some sort of idea what the wheels are like.


----------



## tx_newbie

Hi. Thanks for the reply. Yes, it seems these wheels overall are somewhat foreign territory (both at the 38 and 58 mm rim depth). The 2008's feature rims made by Zipp the manufacturer, but without the proprietary Zipp technology (i.e. no toroidal rim shape and no dimples). For just shy of $700 ($675 actually), they don't seem too bad an option. However, I'm wondering if there is a legitimate reason I've not seen these around--I've seen the typical Zipps, Heds, Reynolds, Eastons, and Bontragers (even Cane Creek), but never the Ritcheys. I can understand not seeing the 38mm at ITT, but would think the taller 58s might get some action.

I've read some good/some not-as-good about the Ritchey hubs. The rims--not using proprietary Zipp technology, so maybe difficult to compare the Ritchey WCS deep V-carbons to toroidal Zipps (both in aeroness and rim strength/durability).

Thanks again.


----------

